# Virginia Police Bust Fake ID Ring



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbc4.com*

Prince William County police broke up an alleged false identification ring that catered to Hispanics over the weekend. 
Police said Carlos Lopez, 24; Mario Peralto-Alatorre, 20; and Jovani Hernadez-Garcia, 23; were making and selling false IDs to illegal immigrants.

According to police, Social Security cards and work documents made by the men were sophisticated. 
Investigators said they uncovered the operation after observing suspicious transactions taking place in the Prince William Plaza Shopping Center in Woodbridge. 
Authorities stopped a vehicle with the three men inside that was involved in a suspicious transaction, police said. After questioning the men and searching their car, detectives found numerous forged Social Security cards. 
Investigators then searched a house located in the 14000 block of Essex Drive in Woodbridge and found laminating machines, fake IDs, cameras, scanners, copiers, computers, business cards, blank Social Security cards and blank alien work cards, according to authorities. 
All three men are charged with one count of manufacturing fictitious IDs, and are being held on Immigration Customs Enforcement detainers. 
Further charges are pending upon the completion of the investigation.

Copyright 2006 by nbc4.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

